# Post your dogs' bling and accessories!



## ERackley88 (Feb 6, 2010)

Just ordered this for Cami:
http://cgi.ebay.com/Hot-Pink-Croc-R...emQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item3efa01d860

People will definitely know she's a girl!

What cute/manly/punk rawk accessories do you have for your dog? Post pics!


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

That pink collar is cute!

My papillon has a coat to keep her warm in winter. It has a fur collar, but other than that it's pretty plain. No shiny fabric or leopard print for her! 










She also has a nice engraved ID tag from here (my cats have fishbones tags).


----------



## JadoreHaley (Nov 22, 2009)

Oh my, what a beautiful Papillon that is =)


----------



## Deron_dog (Feb 21, 2009)

I don't have pictures of my dog's BLING persay, But, Chad and Roxie both have Name Tags with there Pictures on it. Sense we moved I havn't had the money to get em new ones but when I do I'll be sure to post em.


----------



## heidiann (Feb 3, 2008)

Topaz has this set: http://cgi.ebay.com/Lupine-Collar-4...emQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item4a98f02977

And Onyx has this pattern on her collar and leash: http://cgi.ebay.com/Lupine-3-4-Roma...emQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item2ea9d9b7a9


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

My critters are all bling deprived...plain looking collars, no clothes, plastic name tags. Does that make me a bad mom...


----------



## Puppy_love_122 (Jul 20, 2007)

Nothin' fancy here, this is about the extent of our style, lol. 









I might be biased, but I think he rocks the plaid 

ETA: Well I suppose he does have a kinda "fancy" collar, not really fancy, but its not a plain nylon one either. Black studded leather and he still get called a girl, I'm not sure how much more masculine it can get, lol. 










Belle is totally plain...solid blue buckle collar, solid blue nylon lead. She does have a bow that she wears at Christmas time though, hehe. 

In my defense my wardrobe is completely boring too


----------



## luvntzus (Mar 16, 2007)

I don't have any pictures of my dogs' clothes, but they have a lot. Bon Bon has a pink diva hoodie with rhinestones, Gingerbread and Peanut have a designer parka, sweaters, coats, etc. I also have several Cleopetra dog id tags:

http://www.cleopetra.net/pages/homepage.html










Gingerbread has two Bella Bean collars, harness and leash.

The Cupcakes in pistachio and Sweet Dots in fudge:

http://www.bellabeancouture.com/collection.html


----------



## ERackley88 (Feb 6, 2010)

Haha. Cami has 4 collars so far, the one she came with which is a nylon "snap" collar with bones in red and white, a black leather-looking "snap" collar, a genuine leather buckle collar, and now the pink one. I think I'll use the pink one most... haha. I really want this ID tag:
http://www.blingbling4pets.com/catalog/item/2422882/6639175.htm


----------



## Mdawn (Mar 3, 2007)

My dogs are so deprived. They just have the standard ID, rabies and dog license tags.

Although, I just ordered them new collars. Uallis just got the same collar he already has because his is worn out...burgundy leather with a matching 1ft leather leash. Eddie, however, got a very cool looking Camo collar. I'm kind of weird with Eddie and his collars. I never get him one in the same color that he's already had in the past. He's had red, blue, green, orange...he was out of options unless I got the Hot Pink....or the Camo collar. I couldn't bring myself to humiliate him with a Hot Pink collar. Uallis would have never let him hear the end of it. lol 

Uallis's new collar:
http://www.yourpetstore.com/p-106-1-34-wide-leather-collars.aspx

Eddie's new collar. I don't know if it will show the camo color option in the photo:
http://www.yourpetstore.com/p-47-heavy-duty-adjustable-dog-collars.aspx


----------



## ERackley88 (Feb 6, 2010)

I love the burgundy leather one! That would look good on cami... don't give me any ideas! haha


----------



## 123fraggle (Feb 20, 2009)

My dogs each have new leashes and matching collars, but I don't have any pics. My friend has the best leashes, one says "One of us has hairy legs" and one says "One of us is a b--c-." Cute, cute!


----------



## ERackley88 (Feb 6, 2010)

Cami's collar came. I'm not too impressed with the quality but oh well, here it is!


----------



## Miranda16 (Jan 17, 2010)

even though the quality might suck it looks really good on her ... the color looks really pretty against her fur


----------



## ERackley88 (Feb 6, 2010)

Thankyou  It's just hard to get off and on, the components aren't compatably sized. Here's another pic of it, note the studded buckle 









Edit: I also had to trim down the excess collar, she wears it on the smallest hole so there was a good amount of extra collar. I painted the edge hot pink with acrylics so you can't tell it's been trimmed.


----------



## Darla Giselle (Feb 19, 2010)

Do you really want to see my Gigi's things....okay, well you asked for it...just don't have me commited LOL Here it goes: 

You won't commit me yet, you don't know how much she's cost us.   

1. Her closet, barely fits half her clothes, I keep her delictes(silks, velvet beaded, hand painted dresses in there on seperate baggies): http://i131.photobucket.com/albums/p...t/DSC_1552.jpg 
2. A couple of weeks ago on a giant snow mound(hating me for taking her out in it LOL): http://photos-b.ak.fbcdn.net/hphoto...1376359131773_1315691289_1022180_461943_n.jpg
3. Diamond Tiara: http://i131.photobucket.com/albums/p283/imjuskoolykedat/puppy.jpg
4. Her first birthday: http://i131.photobucket.com/albums/p283/imjuskoolykedat/IMG_73122.jpg
6. Christmas 2010 dress and bow from Canada: http://c1.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/images02/140/l_9cb9237950514ed5b5ac4f41eb54c8d8.jpg
7. This camel came all the way from Dubai: http://c2.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/images02/147/l_6b4f8e1fa62f4c01b5c4c1c710569e29.jpg
8. One of my favorite dresses, smocked Oscar Newman: http://i131.photobucket.com/albums/p283/imjuskoolykedat/DSC_2061.jpg
9. Driving on our 12 hour car rides last summer: http://photos-g.ak.fbcdn.net/hphoto...1261887510054_1315691289_725083_1216676_n.jpg
10. Her Pet Flys Carrier, ready for the airplane now: http://i131.photobucket.com/albums/p283/imjuskoolykedat/IMG_6063.jpg
11. Satin bed: http://i131.photobucket.com/albums/p283/imjuskoolykedat/IMG_43862.jpg
12. We really do have a collar/leash of every color, but since this is a "blingy" thread, here are her blingy ones: http://i131.photobucket.com/albums/p283/imjuskoolykedat/IMG_2718.jpg -even though Gigi doesn't wear collars, only for special occasions. 
13. Her name dress: http://i131.photobucket.com/albums/p283/imjuskoolykedat/IMG_5443new.jpg
14. Her hand painted designer Easter 2009 dress: http://i131.photobucket.com/albums/p283/imjuskoolykedat/gigim.jpg
15. LOL We don't use it much but here's her stroller: http://i131.photobucket.com/albums/p283/imjuskoolykedat/IMG_5862.jpg
16. GRAND FINALE: Not Gigi's but my old Barbie mansion LOL: http://i131.photobucket.com/albums/p283/imjuskoolykedat/IMG_3846.jpg
Lord only knows how many bows we have for her.... 

Gigi is a dog designer clothing model. My baby only deserves the best. Yup, she's a princess. People have told me, when they die, they want to come back as Gigi. LOL 

"Yup, yup, you asked fo itz! You haben't seen nothin yetz!" ~Gigi(Gigi talk)


----------



## MegaMuttMom (Sep 15, 2007)

alphadoginthehouse said:


> My critters are all bling deprived...plain looking collars, no clothes, plastic name tags. Does that make me a bad mom...


I'm with you. Cherokee has a plain red collar like the one he had when we got him from the rescue. What else does he need to be handsome? Nothing 

Oops, he also has this for hunting season in Vermont.


----------



## ERackley88 (Feb 6, 2010)

Darla Giselle said:


> Do you really want to see my Gigi's things....okay, well you asked for it...just don't have me commited LOL Here it goes:


Oh my goodness. I wish you were *my* mommy. But now, what if Gigi is a tomboy? Haha Aww she's adorable. Are those real diamonds in her tiara???


----------



## Ros (Feb 10, 2010)

Hunlee just has a basic pink collar now but we've started the selection process for her first adult collar. We've narrowed it down to these four for now...






































She'll also have a Gamecock (South Carolina) collar for gamedays!


----------



## Darla Giselle (Feb 19, 2010)

ERackley88 said:


> Oh my goodness. I wish you were *my* mommy. But now, what if Gigi is a tomboy? Haha Aww she's adorable. Are those real diamonds in her tiara???


Nope, not in that one. A couple of her dresses have real Swarvoski diaonds on them.


----------



## ERackley88 (Feb 6, 2010)

Ross, go with the whales! It's so cute!

Darla, Swarovskis are beautiful. I don't know what kind of crystals are in Cami's collar....


----------



## Tankstar (Dec 30, 2006)

Blaze doesnt have any "bling" but he has 2 great collars 9the rest are just plain nylon)

His beer mugs http://www.funnyfarmboutique.ca/product_info.php?products_id=401

And his bandana http://www.funnyfarmboutique.ca/product_info.php?products_id=687

She makes awsome collars. Just love her site.


----------



## Cowgirl Kristin (Feb 19, 2010)

Cute accessories! My male pup doesn't have anything bling. But the coolest looking bling collar I have ever seen is...


----------



## Dunixi (Mar 16, 2009)

Tiberius just has a plain blue collar that I hate and it going a way soon. He also has a camo print Lupine harness and leash. He is getting a custom made leather collar from the Amish this spring though


----------

